# focus training at Walmart doors



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

This is a mini brag.... We, Ty and I walked to WalMart and heeled there and through the first pet store, past the stores in the first strip mall, stopping when people wanted to greet and pet and tell me about past Gs in their lives. Then across a 6 lane road, then to the doors of Wal Mart. There we practiced heeling, about turns, sits, downs, go to heel and he did awesome. He kept his attention on my face, when people stopped us to chat, and some hugged him, he kept his face aimed at me. He was friendly without loosing focus.

Not only was this excellent socializing and practice with distractions but great education to some public. Has anyone else noticed older people, seniors etc, all stop and tell stories of great GS and younger ones fear them Telling their kids they are vicious and bite, I told the same kids it was good to ask but that he was very friendly but he was working. Then there are the teenagers who squeal(girls) and bark(boys) I made them come pet him, saying he had not heard those sounds before and I wanted him to see where they came from, him being a puppy. They did come pet him and laughed and were all fine then, just being silly. 
But this took about 2 hours from when we left to when we got home and he was totally focused almost the whole time, I released his focus in the second pet store to stare at the rabbits and ferrets in cages. Then more focus and walk home. Now a good tired dog sleeping at my feet.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice training and socializing. you're dog seems to be doing well. how old is your dog?


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats on the great training! I find keeping a dog focused on me when I want him to be is one of the hardest, yet most important exercises!

You sound like a very dedicated trainer, do you take classes with your pup?


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Ty is 10 months old and I do take classes and am not strict, I believe they should be introduced to lots of things and I fine tune later. We are just slowly starting to fine tune. This is a dog that sometimes forgets what sit and down means and what does stay mean? maybe jump? But he is sometimes starting to mature and occasionally, like today, I get a glimpse of what will come. That is why I had to brag, sometimes he remembers.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Good work Trudy









Was he doing Attention heeling too?
Is that the Walmart at the 400 & Mapleview Drive?
That's sure is a busy place, any time of day.
The trainer at Petsmart ( Mapleview Drive) is looking for GSD, to do therapy work with the old folks in Barrie.
You should talk to her about getting Ty tested, she asked us awhile back.
Said the same thing about the old people all the stories are about GSD.
Right now they don't have any in the program.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for taking advantage of Walmart!









Home Depot works too!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

We were at the Wal Mart on Bayfield in the north end. WE have focus problems when we first start out as he is goofy and wants to play, by the time we are at the Sobey's mall he has settled and then he focus heeled most of the time, except crossing Bayfield he looks at the cars. He was totally focused by the time we were in the parking lot, and at the doors excellent even while being petted he never looked from my face. He was good coming home after the break at PJ's Pets looking at the bunnies, until we got to our street. I think part of it is because i have looked for kids to pet, and feed and he looks into every yard a kid comes from to play with him. Today was a very good day, but I know tomorrow he may be back to tugging on his leash or ignoring me, its when the grown up behavior is more often I know we will be successful.

I will check out the pet smart and see if I find out which group would like a GS, we may need to wait for mature behavior to be more often but one of the seniors that hugged him today was an elderly man with a walker and I gave the man 3 treats to feed him but he had no problems with the walker, which is what I expected. Ty has been to places with wheel chairs, walkers and special needs individuals and has never had a problem.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The wal mart near me is the place to go to train my Fidelco pups. To give them credit, they welcome us with open arms every time I walk in there. (other stores choose not to, ignoring CT's state law that allows SIDs in training in public, and yes, we carry all the necessary paperwork)
Nice job on your focus!
May my little 4 month old tyrant in training do so well when I bring her through for the first time!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Home depot has always be accomadating! 

Lowes, not so much.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old was Tyson when you got him???


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I got Ty at 8 weeks, and we have done lots of socializing and playing. His latest pics are in critique section. He is a good dog.


----------

